# why i have been ignoring you rat ass smarmy fucks...



## creature (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok.. Easthampton, MA..
Rust Temple..

been helping clean up & putting in a anarcho-crust semi-kitchen..
if there's any moms reading, they know how tough it is to feed 4 or 5 ratty little bastards who just want to play with their basic superpowers as they attempt to alter the universe...

this place is the Oxide on the nails in the Wrists of jesus..

in any case.. having fled florida & landing here, the HighPriestHood made use of the new blood offered upon the Tools of Destruction through which they are Damning That Which is by building an Anti-Vacuum, where Creativity & Wanton Kindness insist upon the Equations of Actual and Absolute Equality..

This can be energy intensive, & requires food.

hence my ignoring y'all..

except for the smarmies, here..

a lot of cleaning..
a lot of shit thrown from the 4th floor window into the dumpster below..

a lot of being amazed by what has been conceptualized, and how well it is being brought into a sense of beautifull & unusual ordinariness...

may the temple live..
may it become Something
Remembered..

May it Remain so...

photos.. somewhere there are photos..

somewhere there is a trip to Maine, which may Commence..

somewhere there is a vehicle for me that won't curve my fucking spine..

maybe there is work,
& a Boat..

maybe those who are braver & stronger & wiser than i will forgive me,
& if i am not far away will bind our strengths together..

maybe i will just flee, with dust breaking into the air, journeying where it must, also...

Zim..

O, Zim..

maybe you should get your ass up here, after you descend upon Tude..

Kevin.. oh, O man of the Highway,
& Kal
& Matt
& Dragon & the Stars the Sky has Broken..

Oh Tuna, leaping where oil has stained where life is from..

& the Vikings & Odin Folk

screaming only for Peace, more vengefully
than
they Scream
for 
blood..

who scream

Love....



i ignore none of you...

you are my Hope
my Fear

my friends
& my most adversarial compatriots..

if others were not trying to kill us, we ourselves,
might be at each others throats..

but wise enough to know not to reach..

i ignore none of you,
& in this place
my silence is a kind of prayer
because the moments are like so much sunlight,

known to be what it is
only because
stone
& petal

& leaf

& the ripple, glimpsing what morning shall be

redeem her..

so you are with me, 

every breath

ye all, ye smarmy rat bastards..


----------



## Tude (Aug 3, 2017)

kevin stopped by my house this past weekend - he and another guy were on their way to a dropkick murphy concert in OH. havent seen him in a while - it was good to see him.  Kal is on his way to see me now - last I knew he was in PA. Have another couch surfer from another site should be at my place tomorrow - his goal is to see the dark star orchestra playing at our frontier field here. Guess they are a grateful dead type band.

so in the NE area hmmmm you should stop by


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 4, 2017)

Damn.

I feel like I need to come see this Rust Temple.

I just need to make it out of God's unwashed taint, AKA Houston, TX.

I wonder if I have enough time to swing over to SoCal and pick up my younger brother, get to the Rust Temple, and then get back to the slabs in time for the Jambo...

Send up some incense for me that the gods of financial gain smile upon me in the next few weeks, so that I can finish the necessary repairs to the van and get on the road in a timely manner...


----------



## anterrabae (Aug 4, 2017)

such language, harumph!

as always creature, thanks for being such a literate bastard. I think youre the shit. and its good to seelike minds banding together. till next time, party on cabron!


----------



## Shwillam (Aug 4, 2017)

everyone of your posts touches my day, Creature. Hope to see you soon. Thank you for the updates


----------



## rooster831 (Aug 27, 2017)

creature said:


> Ok.. Easthampton, MA..
> Rust Temple..
> 
> been helping clean up & putting in a anarcho-crust semi-kitchen..
> ...



Started wing nutty as fuck but developed into it own charming flowing poetic river

7/10


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 27, 2017)

I am considering a short jaunt back to Western Mass, VT and or spending a week riding shortlines towards Maine. Also considering trying to get hired on a solar or other civil utility project as a laborer before the cold gets here.

I would like to connect with others on STP before the Fall forces you all away from New England again.

Rust temple sounds like a noble endeavor, keep the spirit @creature


----------

